# Good to be alive on Oct. 17, 2008



## 04031940 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bob Starek [Gulf Breeze], Bruce Kieffer [Orange Beach/Ono Island], Tom Moo and me [Gulf Shores] ventured out yesterday in my 202 Hydrosport bowrunner. I caught some pinfish with a throw net and a trap and we added to the mix with some boston mackeral and squid. 

Once we got out of the Pass at Orange Beach [lot of current from incoming tide], the seas were nice. We stopped at the I - 10 rubble and caught many beeliners, a few lane snappers and a lot of the 'almost extinct' red snappers, which we dutifully tossed back [properly treated]. 

We then went out further to one of my honey holes 17 or so miles out. We caught a very good mix there. We didn't see a weed bed or a mahi. Bruce caught a monster red grouper, which was 20 plus and a very nice mangrove which was 10 plus. I will try to attach a phoro of these two very nice fish. We lost three more big grouper to their caves and/or their power. 

Absolutely beautiful day for four old dudes to be alive, even though it was a bit rough coming in in my small boat. Slept well last night. What a beautiful world!

John Dixon


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

LIMITS MAN, its all about getting your limits! didnt ya'll know that? (sarcastic) 

Glad ya'll enjoyed yourselves


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

OH YEA, NICE FISH!!!!



Thanks for the report.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice red!


----------



## 04031940 (Dec 5, 2007)

We should have taken a photo of all the fish. When you are 68 after a bouncy trip, all that is on your mind is a jetted tub with epsom salt and a big old glass of expensive red wine, that comes from Walmart by the box!


----------



## 04031940 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks. He will taste very good pan sauteed and in our old bellies.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grouper!! :clap


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Beautiful grouper! Haven't caught a big one in years, but still trying. Second that tub and wine after a trip; sure feels good on the ol' bones!

Go RED SOX!










Bruins won tonight so a nice night for Boston sports.

John


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome! nice catch. :bowdown thanks for sharing! fish on.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

HUGE GROUPER!!! Nice catch.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW! Nice Grouper, good catch and good report enjoyed reading it.:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## snagem 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Those are two quality fish! I've reached the point in life where hot water and a cold beverage of choice after a day on the water is necessary also so I clearly understand your point.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got a 9/0 with a custom grouper rod that dying to get the #'s to that spot!! Nice fish!!!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Damn good fish. 68 years old and still at it. Lots of respect. Guess I know what I have to look forward to- I will never recover from my fishing addiction! Those fish were FAT! Nice job!


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Great fish... That Red looks like it would have been a great fight. Did you get him on those pinfish or something else?

Great catch,:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Very nice catch.... I gotta find some Grouper like that.. Congrats.


----------

